# Trying to make chicken nuggets



## buill (Dec 10, 2016)

hi not sure if im in the right part of forum for this but basically im new to cooking stuff. but being single and with a daughter to feed i need to learn and i have come a long way but i am trying to master my little girls favorite "chicken nuggets" and im failing badly. the recipe i am using is for the batter is :


1  cup self raising flour 
1  tablespoon baking powder
1  teaspoon  salt
1  cup water, ice cold  // not using ice cold water as i cant get it without turning it to ice?
however the pictures show the results the batter is like sand on the chicken what am i doing wrong ?? 
i want the batter to be crunchy like fishy shop batter not breaded batter?

should i exclude the baking soda cos it self raising flour?
should i freeze them in the batter first?
or should i just go to mcdonalds?


----------



## rodentraiser (Dec 10, 2016)

It's been my experience that if you bake something in batter, it will look like your picture, but if you deep fat fry something, it will be crunchy, which I suspect they do to the fish and chips.

I think it also depends on the batter itself. I was using a dry batter for my fish and hated the results because it just fell off in the oil. So I went to using a wet batter instead - I got a batter mix from the store that has the user add water to it to make it into sort of a pancake like mix before deep fat frying. That worked much better.

I'm sure there are people here way more experienced than me who can give you some better information, though.


----------



## Dawgluver (Dec 10, 2016)

Welcome to DC!

When I make chicken nuggets, I coat the chicken chunks in mayonaise, then shake them up in a bag of seasoned panko bread crumbs.  The seasoning can be anything you want, I throw in some red pepper flakes.  I bake them in a single layer.  

They're always nice and crunchy.  I make a honey mustard dipping sauce.


----------



## GotGarlic (Dec 10, 2016)

Dawgluver said:


> Welcome to DC!
> 
> When I make chicken nuggets, I coat the chicken chunks in mayonaise, then shake them up in a bag of seasoned panko bread crumbs.  The seasoning can be anything you want, I throw in some red pepper flakes.  I bake them in a single layer.
> 
> They're always nice and crunchy.  I make a honey mustard dipping sauce.



Dawg, that sounds yummy! What temperature do you bake it at, and for how long?


----------



## RPCookin (Dec 10, 2016)

I made crispy chicken fingers last night.  Should be the same for nuggets.  Cut to the size you want.  Dredge in seasoned all purpose flour (I just used poultry blend and salt), then dip in egg wash, then roll in panko bread crumbs.  Fry over medium to medium high heat, turning once.  Mine were deliciously crispy outside and juicy inside.


----------



## Dawgluver (Dec 10, 2016)

GotGarlic said:


> Dawg, that sounds yummy! What temperature do you bake it at, and for how long?




You know me, GG, it differs each time!  

400°F, for about 20-25 minutes.  I use a little rack in my toaster oven over a parchment-lined baking sheet, sometimes I flip them, sometimes I don't.

After seeing this thread, I knew what I wanted for dinner.  But oh no, no panko!  I did find Stove Top Stuffing mix, so I crushed some of that up in a ziplock, with a rolling pin, and used that for breading.

Hm.  Looking at your nuggets, buill, you might want to cut them a bit smaller and more uniform.


----------



## Dawgluver (Dec 10, 2016)

Here's a pic of mine tonight.  If you want them more like McDonald's, you might want to try panko, but these turned out pretty tasty!


----------



## Dawgluver (Dec 10, 2016)

Dawgluver said:


> Here's a pic of mine tonight.  If you want them more like McDonald's, you might want to try panko, but these turned out pretty tasty!




Drat. Forgot the pic:


----------



## GotGarlic (Dec 10, 2016)

Dawgluver said:


> You know me, GG, it differs each time!
> 
> 400°F, for about 20-25 minutes.  I use a little rack in my toaster oven over a parchment-lined baking sheet, sometimes I flip them, sometimes I don't.
> 
> ...



Oh, I know. Beginner cooks need a little more guidance, though 

Love the idea of using Stove Top Stuffing for breading


----------



## Dawgluver (Dec 10, 2016)

True, GG.  The mayo makes it super easy.  I put about a quarter cup of mayo, more or less, into a ziplock, put in the cut-up chicken breast chunks, and shake and smush so the chunks are evenly coated with mayo.  Then I put them into a separate bag of whatever seasoned crumbs I have, shake like crazy so they're evenly coated, then bake.

The mayo takes the place of the egg, and allows the crumbs to adhere.  The nuggets don't taste like mayo.  Having your chicken breast partially frozen makes it easier to cut into chunks.  Make sure it's pretty dry before you shake it in the mayo.  Leaving it on some paper towels for a few minutes works.


----------



## Addie (Dec 10, 2016)

Welcome to DC buill. A you now know, this is the place for answers for cooking problems. So now you have a few answer to your problem and you can make your daughter happy. 

Personally, I like Dawg's  recipe with the mayo. For prepping all you dirty are a couple of disposable plastic freezer bags. Less cleanup.


----------



## CakePoet (Dec 11, 2016)

I just use  seasoned flour, egg and panko breadcrumbs for my  chicken nuggets and they become  really nice.


----------



## Zagut (Dec 11, 2016)

Welcome to the asylum buill. 

Lot's of good advice so far. 

I'm not a batter lover. I tend to just use a flour coating seasoned as the mood hit's me.

One thing I've learned is to let what you've prepared rest for a good while so that the moisture can be absorbed into the meat and/or coating.

One of the reasons for the coating to fall off is that moisture trapped between the layers turns to steam and that pushes the layers apart.

I hope you return and fill us in on your future results and that your little girl get's the nuggets she enjoys from a parent that loves her.


----------



## buill (Dec 11, 2016)

thanks for replys going to try again tomo although might try in pan rather than destroying deep fat fryer this time im going to leave the mix in the freezer for a while as that is the only step i didint follow from the youtube vid. yes im that bad i need youtube videos! once i have nuggets mastered im gona learn how to make one of those potato things i have heard you can turn them into chips or french fries as americans call em


----------



## Zagut (Dec 11, 2016)

buill, You don't need the freezer but letting them rest might be the answer you seek. (That's what the freezer thing does)

And please let us know how you fair with the nuggets and "those potato things."


----------



## buill (Dec 12, 2016)

hell yes! tried again this time time kept the water in the freezer for an  hour fist then made the batter and put it back in the freezer while the  oil heated in the pan not the deep fat fryer as im still cleaning that  from last attempt and i didint use baking soda and what i have been left  with is a very nice chinese style chicken ball which i think is a  result of using too heavy a coat of batter. but if i can thin it out she will love em! as is i love em as is.


----------



## Zagut (Dec 12, 2016)

Good for you my friend. 

Freezer, Fridge, or Counter. Letting them rest is the key to the coating sticking IMO.

Now just what are "those potato things." ? 

Since you've got the nuggets worked to your satisfaction you can refine your dipping sauce.


----------



## rockey_f_squirrell (Dec 13, 2016)

Wow... You mention you are a beginner.  Looks like you got better luck then when i started cooking.

Another good version of chicken nuggets is before you dip or batter them, pre season them then do your battering stuff.  When frying those internal seasonings will be lockef in.

That is how they do sauceless hot wings, the kind that are not hot at first but make yout nose run the more you eat.


----------

